
Cambridge Analytica is Shutting Down - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cambridge-analytica-closing-operations-following-facebook-data-controversy-1525284140
======
notacoward
I sincerely doubt that Cambridge Analytica is really shutting down. Rather, I
expect the same principals will continue doing the same things for the same
customers under a new name within a year. That's just a name change.

See also: Blackwater -> Xe -> Academi

~~~
skort
Emerdata.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-
executive...](http://www.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-executives-
and-mercer-family-launch-emerdata-2018-3)

~~~
gremlinsinc
Of course that's a thing. Corporate corruption is way too rampant. CEOs should
serve time when breaking laws and be barred from serving as a top level exec
in any capacity unless they're the founder and even then they should have
stipulations like a parole officer who's an accountant/auditor and checks
their books every few months.

~~~
pmoriarty
_" CEOs should serve time when breaking laws and be barred from serving as a
top level exec in any capacity unless they're the founder..."_

Why unless they're the founder?

~~~
gremlinsinc
Because I'm still a believer in rehabilitation, just as I feel felons who want
to go straight should get another chance... I'm also very supportive of any
new startup as long as it's on the up and up it contributes to the overall
economy..I just don't think they should come out of jail and get a golden
parachute deal or a job from day one.. Finding the next gig should be as hard
for them as it is for Lenny the homeless guy who is in jail for stealing booze
or loitering.

They're still American, but I have more pity for the Lennie's than the Bernie
Madoffs of the world.

------
pmilla1606
Will they be back under a new name to avoid negative associations? E.g.:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academi)

~~~
jressey
Maybe not actually. They were a subsidiary of SCL Group, which according to
Wikipedia shut down yesterday as well. Something awful will exist in its
place, like Palantir Technologies.

Nevermind about them not re-incarnating:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-
executive...](http://www.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-executives-
and-mercer-family-launch-emerdata-2018-3)

------
jacquesm
This is just damage control. It should be easy enough to monitor the Linkedin
profiles of everybody that claims they work there today to see where they end
up. Two can play at that.

------
spadros
[https://outline.com/Kah74V](https://outline.com/Kah74V) for the uninitiated.

------
jahvo
Tech people are terrified of CA because CA shows them how deeply flawed their
beloved liberal democracy is. They already suspected that but they swept it
under the carpet, but now that they are forced to watch it because of this
Facebook thing, it's time to shut everything down and shoot the messenger
instead of shutting down the flawed system.

~~~
cirgue
You don't think this is more of a function of human greed and ambition rather
than a consequence of liberal democracy? I seriously doubt that the use of
personal data for political gain would be particularly less common under
literally any other configuration of government.

------
ngcazz
This is behind a paywall.

~~~
jahvo
[https://screenshots.firefox.com/2p3WI1nH0fkIjItC/www.wsj.com](https://screenshots.firefox.com/2p3WI1nH0fkIjItC/www.wsj.com)

~~~
howaboutnmc
[http://archive.is/Rnzsr](http://archive.is/Rnzsr) Has clickable links

